# Maryeo/ 7 hour lamb



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Hi Maryeo, I know you asked me if I had prepared that dish, But I can't find the recipe you posted! I Have made similar dishes.Can you redirect me please
Much Thanks
cc


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

Thank you maryeo,i will try prepare this after T-day. Only problem is I am the only one in my family who loves lamb! Oh well more for me
Thanks again for the recipe
cc


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

LOL Mo lamb is very mild
I have been known to serve stew and not devulge the meat....unnesscessary information to picky eaters....


----------



## live_to_cook (Aug 23, 2000)

7 hour lamb? There's something to be said for 35-minute lamb too. (35 min cooking time anyway).

Rub a butterflied leg with a paste of fresh rosemary, basil, garlic, kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, wrap it up and chuck it in the fridge overnight.

Start up coals on half a Weber-type (lidded) grill. Drop the lamb on when hot, searing one side to a crust (5 min or so). Flip, sear other side.

Pull the meat to the cool side, where there are no coals underneath. Put the cover on and let it roast to smoky perfection -- about 25 min more for med rare most cases.

This recipe has converted more than one "I don't like lamb" person.


----------

